# Videos that you watch to make you happy



## ijp290 (Sep 20, 2009)

I've been playing Dead Space recently, and I'm kinda regretting it. The game is addicting, really fun, but it would make Satan himself cower in fear. Seriously, the developers set a new bar on scary for video games. I haven't gotten a decent nights sleep for three days. Every time I close my eyes I see one of those monsters crawling towards me, no legs, screeching it's head off (if it still has a head).

So, anyway, I'm wondering what movies, or videos you guys watch that really cheer you up, or that you watch when you're scared and trying to calm down.

Please? You'd be a real help.

~IJP290


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 20, 2009)

Um...

Ventrilo harassments, [insert popular anime here] Abridged, "Let's Play"s, That Guy with the Glasses reviews, Kajetokun's vids.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHgEnN2PFzo&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn9970dxQ2g&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zlViU5PBPY&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3Iai7Xis1g&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqq051BU2MY&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_2Jduxc2P8&feature=channel_page

As well as the one in my signature.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 20, 2009)

Pretty much what Vaelarsa said and the videos like the ones that Rilvor listed.

and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKTIfXTd32M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es9jvyNgrL4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feWFRzHVf9A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwU_7vixSjg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEeXa9qTOmU&NR=1


----------



## Wreth (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrtA69G15zk&fmt=18


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

Porn.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 20, 2009)

chi's sweet home and the sequel series chi's new address

anime about a kitten, each ep is 3 minutes
some are funny, some heart warming, some just sickeningly cute

this one is so sweet i got a cavity http://www.crunchyroll.com/media-533192/chis-sweet-home-chis-new-address-84/ you can see all of chi's new address at this same site

this one even made my mom litterally lol and that is not easy to do http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFX8hekCAJ8&feature=PlayList&p=DC98076BB1760CCB&index=2 i find youtube has most of the first series chi's sweet home but the new address series tends to get take down 

this show always perks me up when i am feeling icky, i save new eps for when i need a pick-me-up


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 20, 2009)

icanhascheezburger.com

You could always think of something worse. When I played DS, it wasn't the cause of my insomnia :|


----------



## Thatch (Sep 20, 2009)

http://megavideo.com/?v=B2K1F9CA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=PL&hl=pl&v=QCq-sgihxfg


----------



## Hir (Sep 20, 2009)

Old really bad black metal videos.

Like this one.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 20, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Old really bad black metal videos.
> 
> Like this one.



Oh wow, that is really bad XD


----------



## Hir (Sep 20, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Oh wow, that is really bad XD


Oh, and theres some awesome black metal parodies out there like Morbid Anal Fog and Gorgorotten.

*Morbid Anal Fog*: Nokturnal Bacon Throne

*Gorgorotten* - Black Prayer of Hate and Death


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 20, 2009)

Ranma 1/2 Warning: there is a bit of nudity here and there, but mostly for embarassing-joke reasons


----------



## Benn (Sep 20, 2009)

This will cure any depression you have, if only temporarily...

I am begging you to watch at least the first two... you will enjoy it, I promise...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EYAUazLI9k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ3d3KigPQM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIh7vxdVhE4 (maybe skip to 1:20)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orukq...eature=channel


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7XSoxCdbAU


----------



## Hir (Sep 20, 2009)

Benn said:


> This will cure any depression you have, if only temporarily...
> 
> I am begging you to watch at least the first two... you will enjoy it, I promise...
> 
> ...


I didn't enjoy them.

You lied to me.


----------



## Benn (Sep 20, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I didn't enjoy them.
> 
> You lied to me.


 
Luckily the promise was for IJP


----------



## Jelly (Sep 20, 2009)

I watch the hilarious death montages from Dead Space. Namely that one where its like 'lol im ur hed now.'


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 20, 2009)

ijp290 said:


> I've been playing Dead Space recently, and I'm kinda regretting it. The game is addicting, really fun, but it would make Satan himself cower in fear. Seriously, the developers set a new bar on scary for video games. I haven't gotten a decent nights sleep for three days. Every time I close my eyes I see one of those monsters crawling towards me, no legs, screeching it's head off (if it still has a head).


Kill yourself. Now.




> So, anyway, I'm wondering what movies, or videos you guys watch that really cheer you up, or that you watch when you're scared and trying to calm down.


_Candyman.
__Hellraiser_.
_Tokyo Gore Police._
_Night Breed._


----------



## Krevan (Sep 20, 2009)

I completely laughed my ass off at TF2 Heavy sells Kaboom


----------



## Snack (Sep 20, 2009)

Happyslapping videos. :>


----------



## Aurali (Sep 20, 2009)

sad and depressing videos.. > . > you can find them yourself.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 20, 2009)

homo-genius: a history of gay inventors


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZBbtk47vZw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8cwePQWtoY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNtdus5AXK8


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5zFsy9VIdMhttp://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1237724#post1237724


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 20, 2009)

Was Dead Space really that scary? I remember the Xbox version being dark and oppressive, but apart from the odd cheap jump scare I never thought it was anything above the standard shock fare, despite some interesting monsters. Some of the death scenes were even pretty morbidly humourous at times. 

Anyway, when I want to have my mood lifted a little I tend to watch one of those goofy lighthearted films that I find I never get sick of like Dumb & Dumber or Harold & Kumar. Failing that I just search for some stupid Youtube video that makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Dass (Sep 20, 2009)

This will be the third celebrity-ish person I've posted here in about a minute. NOSTALGIA CRITIC!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 20, 2009)

Aderanko said:


> Was Dead Space really that scary?


Not in the least. That's why I advised the OP to commit suicide.


----------



## Aprice (Sep 22, 2009)

I like Dr. Horrible, the songs early in the movie. Like Laundry day, always makes me smile.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Sep 22, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> *Not in the least.* That's why I advised the OP to commit suicide.


I agree with this. FEAR, FEAR 2, the STALKER games and Doom 3 are scarier and funner to play.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 22, 2009)

After 9/11, The Great Kat DEMANDS to FIGHT and DEFEND The UNITED STATES of AMERICA on this WAR MUSIC VIDEO CLIP!!The Great Kat Named "50 Fastest Guitarists Of All Time" by Guitar World Magazine!
http://www.greatkat.com 
   					 						Category:  						Music

   					 						 							Tags:  						
War 9/11 U.S.A World Trade Center The Great Kat Guitar Shredder Fight


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 22, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> I agree with this. FEAR, FEAR 2, the STALKER games and Doom 3 are scarier and funner to play.


Dunno about those. Never played.
The first three Silent Hills certainly were.

So was Half-Life 2, at least when you go to Ravenholm. </obligatory>

...Eternal Darkness had its moments, but I'm hesitant to say anything definite.


----------



## Leostale (Sep 22, 2009)

Watch listen and watch chocolate rain 3 times and find some fchan movies on youtube.. and look at some yiff.. that should take your mind all of those nasty thingss...


----------



## Sylvine (Sep 27, 2009)

Benn said:


> This will cure any depression you have, if only temporarily...
> 
> I am begging you to watch at least the first two... you will enjoy it, I promise...
> 
> ...




I have no Idea who You are, but right now, I just love You so much for sharing this awesome link! <3 

I'm happy. 

~Sylv


----------

